# Best of my last film roll



## BrettMikaluk (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey! So I do want to say before hand, that this is my second full roll of film, so I know it's not perfect but these are my favourite pictures from the roll!

1)





2)




3)




4)




5)


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 31, 2016)

Not Spring yet then?


----------



## Watchful (Mar 31, 2016)

It will be 95 in the valley next Monday and 65 in the mountains.


----------



## BrettMikaluk (Mar 31, 2016)

xenskhe said:


> Not Spring yet then?



Actually we got a dump of snow here between shooting the first half and second half of this roll... So I ran out and took a bunch of pictures cause I like the way the snow looks hahah


----------



## LilyBee (Apr 3, 2016)

Not bad at all, there a bit grungy/grainy sometimes I wonder how a more smooth look would look. And one tip; make sure your pics are level, some look a bit tilted.


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2016)

The first three are very nice, my favorite being the second.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 3, 2016)

All have a nice look, very groovy. Love #2, that deserves to be on the wall my brother.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 3, 2016)

Your images show a lack of sharpness ... I am wondering if that was intentional, because of your selection of lens ... or unintentional poor scan ?


----------



## Didereaux (Apr 3, 2016)

I like the first and the last. BUT you needed to walk forward ten yards or so to get that ugly piece of railroad tie out of the pictures(to those not knowing what that is, it is the squarish black object up forward on the side of the railbed on the right side).


----------



## BrettMikaluk (Apr 5, 2016)

A big thanks to all of you for looking at my work and giving feeback! Just want you all to know that all the pictures here were intentionally taken, and look the way they look for a reason! (one of them being that I don't have any different lenses for my Minolta). But I also want to say that I LOVE this style of photography, the grainy, not-so-sharp images. They just seem to resonate with me in a way other photos don't!

But again thanks you all for the suggestions and I'll take them all into consideration with my next roll


----------



## xenskhe (Apr 7, 2016)

BrettMikaluk said:


> I also want to say that I LOVE this style of photography, the grainy, not-so-sharp images.




So..which film is it? what did you rate it at? Which developer?  ..for how long/dilution? etc etc


----------



## BrettMikaluk (Apr 9, 2016)

xenskhe said:


> BrettMikaluk said:
> 
> 
> > I also want to say that I LOVE this style of photography, the grainy, not-so-sharp images.
> ...



I used Ilford Delta 400, not sure the developer because my buddy is more knowledgable on that, he just helps me with the chemicals and I developed these almost 3 weeks ago so my times would be wrong cause I have a terrible memory... Next time I'll keep track of everything and post it for you guys!


----------



## kdthomas (Apr 11, 2016)

Definitely #1 & #2 are my faves ... very emotional sense of isolation and lonliness for me ...


----------



## Nikkoyume (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow! 1 and 5 are my favourites!! Snow usually feels like childs excitement to me. However these shots are so bleak and cold, i love them!


----------

